# piktogramme sind rar ?!?



## dr.schneider (22. Juli 2001)

Hallo Zusammen,

momentan versuche ich einige Button für eine Auto-Seite zu erstellen, dafür möchte ich die genormten (nach ISO 2575)Piktogramme, also die kleinen Symbole für z.B. Öl, Bremsbeläge oder Handbremse usw. im Armaurenbrett, verwenden.
Beim suchen nach allen Begriffen im Netz habe ich nix gefunden ausser einer Seite mit Grafiken in schlechter Qualität. Die ISO-Organisation oder ihre Verlage wollen scheisendreck viel Kohle dafür sehen (also nix gut).
Wo bekomme ich solche Grafiken in halbwegs guter Qualität her?

Thx a lot 

Dr.Schneider


----------



## Flame (23. Juli 2001)

*hmm*

gar net so einfach:
handbremse: http://www.zum.de/dwu/depot/pwl007k.gif
oder
http://studenten.hfg-gmuend.de/zhou/kommunikation1.htm

oder bilder allgemein:
http://multimedia.lycos.com
http://www.google.de

cya :FLAmE:


----------

